# Best looking motorhome on the market



## neilbes (Oct 16, 2006)

Regardless of layout,base vehicle problems and brand loyalties

be it a class c class or pvc

What do you think is the best looking van on the market

just based on looks only

Forget price.

For me it is the Burstner aero van.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Winnebago Itasca Windcruiser circa 90s. Even better than the classic old GMC.

Ray.


----------



## TDG (May 26, 2009)

neilbes said:


> Regardless of layout,base vehicle problems and brand loyalties
> 
> be it a class c class or pvc
> 
> ...


With us, the crowd on this forum, it's got to be in the eye of the beholder surely :roll: 
Don't think we can spell consensus :lol:


----------



## Hobbyfan (Jul 3, 2010)

The Hobby Van Exclusive L is gorgeous, all curves inside and out.

Biased? Wot, me guv?


----------



## neilbes (Oct 16, 2006)

Hobbyfan said:


> The Hobby Van Exclusive L is gorgeous, all curves inside and out.
> 
> Biased? Wot, me guv?


Not bad looking for a ***** wagon :wink: :lol:


----------



## Hobbyfan (Jul 3, 2010)

neilbes said:


> Not bad looking for a ***** wagon :wink: :lol:


Is that a pike you're holding?


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Mine - obviously










Ok its quite small but loads of of people come up to me to say that it's a really nice looking van (at least 50 times this year)


----------



## MaxandPaddy (Mar 18, 2006)

Hobby Toskana Exclusive 750!

I get mine on Wednesday!

Val


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Hobbyfan said:


> The Hobby Van Exclusive L is gorgeous, all curves inside and out.


Almost, but not quite.

Hobby Toskana Exclusive D750 FLC

Gerald


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

MaxandPaddy said:


> Hobby Toskana Exclusive 750!


SNAP!! How strange is that?



MaxandPaddy said:


> I get mine on Wednesday!


Not jealous at all, me 

Good luck with it. I'd love to have a drool sometime :wink:

Gerald


----------



## MaxandPaddy (Mar 18, 2006)

geraldandannie said:


> Hobbyfan said:
> 
> 
> > The Hobby Van Exclusive L is gorgeous, all curves inside and out.
> ...


That's the one! Sorry I missed the flc off  !

Val


----------



## MaxandPaddy (Mar 18, 2006)

Anytime you are passing Leeds,you are very welcome!  .

Val


----------



## SteveandSue (Aug 25, 2008)

Not sure if I have copied link correctly? but this VW van on e-bay looks pretty smart i think?
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/NEW-VOLKSWAGE...mpers_Caravans_Motorhomes&hash=item35a9a2ff51


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Ready to be upset?

All Coachbuilts and van conversions with van cabs remind me of WORK!! 

Not helped by drivers who leave all the detritus from their last weeks reading/knoshing/smoking in the cab!

So I cannot vote for them. 

To be serious there is no 'perfect', but I think there are many goodlooking 'Low Profiles' and 'A' Class. i find the majority of RVs a bit 'Bison charging across the plain'

To get back to the question;

'Mine'

of course, but even I would say that it would look better with a longer chassis and less overhang.


An old adage from design:_

"If it looks right it may be right. If it looks wrong it is wrong"

Geoff


----------



## neilbes (Oct 16, 2006)

MaxandPaddy said:


> Hobby Toskana Exclusive 750!
> 
> I get mine on Wednesday!
> 
> Val


Thats automatically banned from the cool wall for having too many wheels :wink: :lol:


----------



## Hobbyfan (Jul 3, 2010)

geraldandannie said:


> Almost, but not quite. Hobby Toskana Exclusive D750 FLC
> 
> Gerald


Yea, OK, it's not bad!


----------



## MaxandPaddy (Mar 18, 2006)

neilbes said:


> MaxandPaddy said:
> 
> 
> > Hobby Toskana Exclusive 750!
> ...


A girl can never have too many wheels  !


----------



## Hobbyfan (Jul 3, 2010)

neilbes said:


> Thats automatically banned from the cool wall for having too many wheels :wink: :lol:


Come on - is that a pike you're holding and are you a piker?


----------



## neilbes (Oct 16, 2006)

Hobbyfan said:


> [quote="neilbes"
> 
> Thats automatically banned from the cool wall for having too many wheels :wink: :lol:


Come on - is that a pike you're holding and are you a piker? [/quote]

Are you calling me a *****!


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Best looker*

Hi

I nominate this little girl.

Dethleffs

Russell


----------



## Hobbyfan (Jul 3, 2010)

neilbes said:


> Are you calling me a *****!


Good God, no! I've seen your photo and I wouldn't call you anything but Sir!

I just wanted to know if you were a piker? It's like a ***** but a bit more fishy!


----------



## neilbes (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: Best looker*



Rapide561 said:


> Hi
> 
> I nominate this little girl.
> 
> ...


Not bad Russell but a bit dark and slab sided for my liking


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

MaxandPaddy said:


> Anytime you are passing Leeds,you are very welcome!


Thank you, Val. It's the van of my dreams, even though the layout isn't _quite_ right for us. You've just gotta love those curvy walls, and the tag axle. 8)

Gerald


----------



## neilbes (Oct 16, 2006)

Hobbyfan said:


> neilbes said:
> 
> 
> > Are you calling me a *****!
> ...


I have been known to do a bit of pikeying

But mainly i do carpying


----------



## Hobbyfan (Jul 3, 2010)

The Toskana Exclusive 750 is a lovely 'van but it's a big big for me and goes over the magic 3500kg.

What is does have is a very good payload, which can't be said for its smaller single-axle siblings. The smaller Toscanas were on my short list until I saw that some of them have a payload of under 300 kg!

In the end I went for the Van Exclusive L, 600 kg payload and, as we all agree, the most beautiful one so far!


----------



## Dixi (Oct 6, 2006)

Sorry folks this must win hands down and it is sitting on my drive

John


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Oooh deadlegs all the way look at this beautiful stealth machine!

HERE

Greenie :lol:


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

All nice vans, but none of them hold a candle to this;

Everybody say 'awww'


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Best looking*

Just look in my Garage!

TM


----------



## neilbes (Oct 16, 2006)

Hezbez said:


> All nice vans, but none of them hold a candle to this;
> 
> Everybody say 'awww'


993 cc!! hold on to your hats 8)


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Just found the pics of my 'baby' RV. Ray.


----------



## Crindle (Feb 2, 2007)

*Nice Motor !*

Hi........Safari Trek with the slope nose, only produced 2002, before going back to a flat bus front style. Around that time Monaco took over Safari and ruined the original safari concept IMO of a compact luxery European friendly tourer.......Crindle.


----------



## chubs (Jun 5, 2010)

*Best Looking Motorhome*

Swift Sundance 620FB. Due for delivery in October.


----------



## lebuski (Jun 20, 2010)

Have to admit, those new Hobby vans come pretty close to making me jealous


----------



## Hobbyfan (Jul 3, 2010)

lebuski said:


> Have to admit, those new Hobby vans come pretty close to making me jealous


You are an intelligent man of impeccable taste!


----------



## freestyla (May 28, 2008)

My personal fav is my very own Burstner Elegance 821 :lol: 

There are some stunning MHs out there though.


----------



## bertieburstner (May 1, 2005)

*best looking*

This is lush


----------



## Hobbyfan (Jul 3, 2010)

Two cornets, a ninety-nine and an ice lolly please!


----------



## delboy0127 (Mar 3, 2009)

We just love our

Autosleeper County Mercedes Automatic Berkshire, towing our Smarty on a Bantam trailer with mover fitted, just perfect for us.

Take care

Delboy


----------



## neilbes (Oct 16, 2006)

raynipper said:


> Just found the pics of my 'baby' RV. Ray.


bet that was fun what a overhang!


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

MaxandPaddy said:


> Hobby Toskana Exclusive 750!
> 
> I get mine on Wednesday!
> 
> Val


Wowee Val,

I have just looked at the pics you posted of your new motorhome and it really is gorgeous. :thumbright:

You should have got it by now seeing as it is now Wednesday, so I hope everything went smoothly at the handover? I bet you will be out there playing 'house' all evening?  I know when we got our new MH in March we were like kids in a toy shop playing with all the dials and gadgets etc and we spent most of the night just sitting in it and feeling soooooooo excited.

Can't wait to hear all about it!

Sue


----------

